# Substrate question.....



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Thinking about planting my 30g. I have a 3in layer of play sand from home depot. Will this be an adequate substrate for plants?


----------



## s10jets04s (May 27, 2005)

waspride said:


> Thinking about planting my 30g. I have a 3in layer of play sand from home depot. Will this be an adequate substrate for plants?
> [snapback]1049623[/snapback]​


im not sure, but in a 100g salt water tank, ive used live sand mixed in with Home Depots play sand, and it has worked out fine. im sure it would work out the same in your FW tank. ive seen weeds grow out of sand boxes so i dont see why it wouldnt work in a fish tank...

post back with updates on ur situation


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

i use white home depot play sand


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Well, the sand adds no beneficial micronutrients to your plants root systems like flourite or eco-complete. I would first examine what types of plants you plan on planting. Heavy root feeders like swords or crypts would need to be supplemented with plantabs. The only problem with this I have found is that there seems to be a fluctuating level of absorption and also a fluctuating level of phosphates and nitrates in the water. Once I stopped using the tabs, the ppm stoped jumping around. Dont know if this is normal, but it was my experience with them. Sand seems to be great for stem plants because they hold down better and are not heavy root feeders. Well, I guess thats all. Oh, a mix of the two is great also.


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

i have play sand in my 5g heavily planted tank and the micro swords are growing like weeds the rest of the plants are java fern/moss and anubias, im waiting for the rest of my plants like the hairgrass and pygme chain swords, but i think they will be good as well


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

most recent pic taken this plant (front and center) with the long chutes u see was grown in my play sand from a plant BULB state took 30days to reach its current state.

so to say play sand will not work is rubbish. get a fertlizer good lighting and your all set. my lighting consisit of 4 40w flourcent lights 1 that came with the tank the other a shop light bought at home depot


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

CTREDBELLY said:


> most recent pic taken this plant (front and center) with the long chutes u see was grown in my play sand from a plant BULB state took 30days to reach its current state.
> 
> so to say play sand will not work is rubbish. get a fertlizer good lighting and your all set. my lighting consisit of 4 40w flourcent lights 1 that came with the tank the other a shop light bought at home depot
> [snapback]1050801[/snapback]​


I like the look of your tank.

I am looking for similar coverage and plants. I have a 30g with regular lighting. Is this enough? What should i look into buying?


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageA...EWPROD&ProdID=8

would this fixture fit on a 29g, and would it give enough lighting?


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

that would fit if u have a glass top but it would be to short. the 29gals are 30" long and the 30gal is 36" long

it also really depends on if u want high light plants or low light plants as that light is going to give you 2.7 watts oer gallon.

just kepe in mind you cant have high light plants that will look AS good i am running 2.9 WPG with plants like vals, javaferns, and swords.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i am currently using play sand on my 58 gallon setup and a gravel sand mix on my 55, seems to work fine.


----------

